# ceiling joist size - 2x4 or 2x6 needed?



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

14' is too long for a 2x4 to span and not sag when you attach the drywall.

You are correct though, that you can add blocking to support the mid-span of the 2x4 from the existing joists.

Good Luck


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bigdaddy352 said:


> Hi, this is my 1st post here! Thanks in advance for any help!


First off, Welcome and we are glad that you found the site.



bigdaddy352 said:


> ....My question:....Can I use 2x4's if I attach them to the floor joists above with strapping or 2x4's to prevent sagging in the middle and for extra support? The ceiling joists will just be for supporting drywall - no additional loading or storage issues. Any thoughts?


As previously answered = yes. You already have the right idea.


----------



## bigdaddy352 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Thanks for you rapid replies!!!*

Thanks again - this site is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

That is the reason suspended ceilings were invented and used. Remember once you sheetrock that ceiling and you have a problem later on, you have to rip it out, patch etc.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

skymaster said:


> That is the reason suspended ceilings were invented and used. Remember once you sheetrock that ceiling and you have a problem later on, you have to rip it out, patch etc.


You stole my thunder, but Sky is right on the money.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Jiggy; hmmmmmmmm Sky, thunder :laughing: :yes: works for me.
However I will recind my coment to allow you to say it instead ROFLMAO
JackM:thumbup: 
Next question comming will be how to install it I will let you handle it LOL


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Access panels, access panels....(I hate the look of Dropped ceilings)


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

hmmmmmmm, coffered ceiling, loose raised panels, Oak, etc. Yes Craig you got it. Time to fire up my shaper eh? :}


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Let me see. A nice Sheetrock ceiling. Smooth nice looking or wait I can get a wall mart ceiling. Come on if you finish a basement correctly you really do not need access panels ( maybe one for something ). But if you want nice looking and not make your basement feel, well like a basement drywall is the only way to go.


----------

